# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Esse fórum está "morto" ?

## Leandro_Chaves

Olá pessoal ... 
eu venho acompanhando esse forum "Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação" e percebo que ele está praticamente "morto" (sem atividades). Será que não seria interessante um grupo de pessoas buscar atividades para "ativar" esse fórum e torná-lo mais atraente ?

Se algumas pessoas acreditarem que podemos fazer isso, eu me coloco à disposição para as atividades que me forem atribuidas.

Penso que para ativar o forum precisamos definir alguns pontos:
- quem é o atual responsável "por esta área do forum" ?
- quem se interessa pelo assunto "reprodução e propagação" ?
- alguém tem alguma proposta concreta do que poderia ser feito para implemetnar a discussão ?
- existe interesse e disponibilidade para fazermos isso ?

Obs.: vou responder em mensagem externa, para criarmos um padrão de respostas.

----------


## Leandro_Chaves

> - quem é o atual responsável "por esta área do forum" ?
> - quem se interessa pelo assunto "reprodução e propagação" ?
> - alguém tem alguma proposta concreta do que poderia ser feito para implemetnar a discussão ?
> - existe interesse e disponibilidade para fazermos isso ?


1. não sei quem é o atual moderador deste forum !

2. eu me interesso munto pelo assunto "reprodução e propagação"

3. a primeira proposta é identificar os interessados e gerar uma discussão de diversas propostas e selecionar as mais atrativas e eficientes, para serem implementadas em seguida. 

4. eu tenho disponibilidade para participar ativametne.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Leandro  :Olá: 

Não existe qualquer objecção a que qualquer membro desenvolva a área.


Recordo apenas que também temos pareceria com o CoralFrags.org, onde existem também algumas técnicas disponíveis.

Toda  a ajuda e conhecimento é bem vindo.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde
Tal como escrito temos uma parceria e a aréa pode ser desenvolvida pelos interessados desde que o saibam fazer. Ando também a estudar uma possivel parceria ou obtenção/troca de informações com este fórum MOFIB, mas estas coisas levam tempo.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Leandro_Chaves

> Olá Leandro 
> 
> Não existe qualquer objecção a que qualquer membro desenvolva a área.
> 
> 
> Recordo apenas que também temos pareceria com o CoralFrags.org, onde existem também algumas técnicas disponíveis.
> 
> Toda  a ajuda e conhecimento é bem vindo.


Olá Julio, 
identifiquei logo abaixo do seu nick como "administrador" deste forum.
Eu já visitei o CoralFrags algumas vezes e lá tenho feito algumas pesquisas, todavia, pensei que o assunto seria desenvolvido aqui, com independência, uma vez que criado o "espaço". 

Vou continuar observando; se despertar interesse de alguns discutir o tema por aqui, vou participar e, não sendo considerada a proposição, manteremos em observação. 

Outra situação em particular, é que eu estou no Brasil e, assim, aqui só me caberia "acompanhar as discussões" já que não posso fazer a "troca / compra" dos corais propagados; o Coral Frag, também, é uma grande opção para quem está em Portugal, mas para nós brasileiros, ficou dificil. 

Obrigado pela resposta ... um abraço.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá Julio, 
> identifiquei logo abaixo do seu nick como "administrador" deste forum.
> Eu já visitei o CoralFrags algumas vezes e lá tenho feito algumas pesquisas, todavia, pensei que o assunto seria desenvolvido aqui, com independência, uma vez que criado o "espaço". 
> 
> Vou continuar observando; se despertar interesse de alguns discutir o tema por aqui, vou participar e, não sendo considerada a proposição, manteremos em observação. 
> 
> Outra situação em particular, é que eu estou no Brasil e, assim, aqui só me caberia "acompanhar as discussões" já que não posso fazer a "troca / compra" dos corais propagados; o Coral Frag, também, é uma grande opção para quem está em Portugal, mas para nós brasileiros, ficou dificil. 
> 
> Obrigado pela resposta ... um abraço.


Olá de novo Leandro  :Olá: 

Temos todo o interesse em dar continuidade ao desenvolvimento desta área do fórum.
A consciencialização ecológica da partilha de mudas (frags) é um dos nossos objectivos. Ensinar o membros a propagar (reproduzir) corais uma obrigação de nós todos.

----------

